Ask HN: Which tablet should I buy for aging parents? - neoplatonian
======
ducttape12
Wow, no responses? I guess it depends what they will use it for. IPads are
probably the easiest, could save some money with an older or refurbished
model. Or get a cheap Kindle Fire tablet. Both are good enough for email,
Facebook, and some basic gaming.

~~~
neoplatonian
Thank you! I think the concerns of the elderly is not exactly hn front-page
stuff!

